# Hooking Up DVD Player to Flat Screen



## Miercaky (Jun 4, 2004)

I'm trying to hook up a DVD player and satelite box to a Sanyo flat screen tv for someone. But there are only one red, yellow and white wire plug-ins that I can use on the flat screen, which I used for the satelite box. 
The flat screen has HDMI plug-ins but I can't plug them into the DVD player or the satelite ( satelite box is slightly out dated). Is there some kind of adapter so that I can use the red, yellow and white wire in replace of the HDMI? Or is there an adapter of some kind to hook up more than one red, yellow and white wire to the flat screen and still be able to use video 1 and video 2? Also, there is cable/coax hook up on the flat screen and the satelite box but I've heard the the picture will not be as good.? Do I need special cable wire or ends? 
The directions for the DVD player a terrible and the out dated satelite manual is missing. Could someone please tell me the best route to take to get the best picture quality and be able to seperate the satelite and DVD player using video 1 and video 2.
Thanks!


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

You would probably need something like this for a standard
DVD player as it need to convert the signal for use on
the HDMI input.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/652953-REG/Kanex_HDMICVRYW_Composite_S_Video_L_R_Audio_to_HDMI.html#specifications


----------



## m00k (Jul 20, 2005)

I think a composite video switch would be a better idea than a converter. These are very similar to USB hubs that you probably use for your computer, but instead of computer devices and the like, these switches allow you to plug multiple composite (Red White and Yellow) sources into one input on your TV. You plug all the devices you want into the little box, then plug the box into the TV input. Then just press the button for whichever one you want to use.

You can find these at almost any electronics store for $25 tops.

http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Composite-Selector-Switch-Gamecube/dp/9867299434/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1270851872&sr=8-1


----------



## Miercaky (Jun 4, 2004)

m00k, This sounds like what I need. Thanks


----------



## m00k (Jul 20, 2005)

Miercaky said:


> m00k, This sounds like what I need. Thanks


No prob


----------

